
Software startup roles - fazkan
http://codeincomplete.com/posts/software-startup-roles/
======
fazkan
I wonder if one person can do all three, particularly in the context of Saas.
Atleast in the start.

Would love to listen from someone who has been doing all three
himself/herself. How did you manage it. Any particular use case where its
possible/easier. Cases where its difficult..

